# my rep collection problem



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

:censor:
hi my radiator in my room has just broke! 

i am keeping my reps at low temps but i have insulated then with poly tiles on there rubs so the temps are doing fairly good now..

i have had to cover the whole rub apart from some parts for light and airl holes enyways as the shop i brought it from adviced me.

but im getting a oil filled radiator on wednesday .. what temp shul i set it on ??

not very high but enough as room temp or a tiny bit over but not cold.

im building a rack soon and i was wonering in the rack it it possible to keep corns and royals and leos on the same rack if i useed different stats and a heat strip for each stat and a species has its own shelf with a poly tile layer in wetween the level of the rack to keep the temps separate ???

btw i have now got good temps on my new royal and corn rub and working on my leos exo terra.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

im confused are you saying you haven't got heatmats?


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

:lol2: better post before the croud come of course i have heat mats !!

on stats but there not keepign the temp up ... enough. as my radiators broke but im getting a new oil filled radiator and i want to know what temp i should set it at !!!!

as i haveign trouble keeping some temps up and i want to know the rack question to !

thanks for posting.


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

sorry lol but sounded like u didnt 

i dont no what temps to put it at tho


----------



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi there,
I am going to have a similar problem come the cold weather. My Vivs are fine at the moment with heat mats for some and ceramic bulbs for others. But when the cold weather comes my house is freezing. It's ok while we are all awake as the heating is on but when we sleep the heating gets turned off. We have the night time temps in the Vivs set lower to simulate the night time temps in the wild and will either have to maybe set the temps a little higher to compensate or leave the heating on downstairs 24/7 to maintain a constant. 

If you assume that a 'normal' temp in my room is about 19 - 20 degrees you should be aiming to achieve a constant amient temp of about that. Try buying an oil filled rad with a thermostat which will help you regulate the temp of your room better.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> :lol2: better post before the croud come of course i have heat mats !!
> 
> on stats but there not keepign the temp up ... enough. as my radiators broke but im getting a new oil filled radiator and i want to know what temp i should set it at !!!!
> 
> ...


 
So, erm, why dont you just raise the temperature on the thermostats? or repostion the probe so it it heats up more than it says on the thermostat?


----------

